# RV Rating



## bunny (Jun 14, 2003)

HELP PLEASE.....had four-star unit on special order; was rejected at build because of problems with unit at time of pick up....1,500 miles from home.  Am aimlessly wandering looking for new unit...presently in Elkhart, Indiana looking at substitute units. Will be travelling to Louisville, Ky. today to attend the 2003 Great North American RV Rally next week.

Am looking for input on Travel Supreme 5th wheel travel trailers, pros and cons, based on actual experience or knowledge of the units.  Am looking to purchase high-end unit, current model 33RLTSO or 34RLQSO.  Would appreciate any info including manueverability of this three axle unit, pros and cons. Have an MDT to haul with and Trailer Saver Air Ride Hitch.

Any further manufacturer and high-end model suggestions would also be appreciated; RV Consumer Group ratings also welcome.


----------



## hertig (Jun 16, 2003)

RV Rating

I don't have any specific knowlege of brands, but in general, the reviews on boards like this of triple axel units is that they ride very well, have a little problem with tire scrubbing (moving sideways instead of rolling) in tight turns, and should not be used in Tollklahoma (where they charge toll based on the number of axels


----------

